# 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
wurde am 23.12. um 17:06 Uhr von der NR. 01377170141
und    am 28.12. um 14:42 Uhr von der NR. 01377170146
in Abwesenheit angerufen.
Habe NICHT zurück gerufen.Bin lieber etwas vorsichtig und durch GOOGLE hier gelandet.
Prima das es Euch gibt, ich werde bei DEBITEL-LIGHT versuchen diese Nummern zu sperren.
Danke euch.
Mfg Heike


----------



## wiese (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten 2006 : Hier melden*

habe am 23.12.2006 um 21.00 uhr anruf von 0137710141 bekommen,war nur kurz eimal klingeln,dachte tochter klingelt an wegen rückruf,wähle die rückruftaste und siehe da mein anruf war gezählt,heute den 28.12.2006 um18.29 uhr dasselbe aber mit der rufnummer 0137710146 aber nicht nochmals mit mir.also die arbeiten mit verschiedener endnummern


----------



## SmallAl (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten 2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 01377170145
> 01377170140
> 
> anruf war am :27.12.2006 und am 22.12.2006


bei mir am :27.12.2006 19:15 Uhr (01377170145)
und am 22.12.2006 21:26 Uhr (01377170140)


----------



## klausp (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten 2006 : Hier melden*

am 28.12.06 14:56 weiterer Lockanruf diesmal von 0137 71 70 146, Beschwerden an Bundesnetzagentur und ARCOR sind raus, auffällig ist, dass ständig Rufnummern von ARCOR betroffen sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen
Lockanruf zu Weihnachten (26.12.2006) 8:48 Uhr 

Rufnummer: 0137 7 170144

Gruß

Oliver Leuker


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hi ich habe am 22.12 um 22:55 einen Lockanruf von 01377170140 uns am 27.12 um 20:43 von 01377170145 erhalten habe debitel netz.  Gruß Biene aus Essen


----------



## ewerybody (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Hallo!

Ich habe am *23.12.2006* um *11:41* einen Anruf von *+491377170141* erhalten den ich leider leider mit einem dusseligen Rückruf beantwortet habe. :[

Am *28.12.2006* um *9:26* war ich schon schlauer. Den Anruf von der Nummer *+491377170146* hab ich nicht beantwortet.

Ich habe das schon der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet und werde mich jetzt auch noch an Arcor wenden.

eRiC


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte auch einen Anruf auf dem Diensthandy - allerdings T-Mobile
28.12.2006 10:45 - Rufnummer 0137 / 7170146

Hab's leider zu spät gemerkt... 
Lars


----------



## Unregistriert - Natsuki (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe von der Nummer 01377170146 am 28. Dezember 2006 einen Anruf bekommen. Habe nicht zurückgerufen.

Habe aber bereits am 23.12. 06 einen Anruf von der gleichen Nummer bekommen. Leider habe ich hier zurückgerufen.

Ich habe Vodafone.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Auch zwei Anrufe gekriegt:

0137-717 0141 am 23.12. um 10:19
0137-717 0146 am 28.12. um 08:06

Den zweiten dann leider zurückgerufen...

Matthias


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

hallo,
ich habe am 24.12 um 10.00 einen anruf von 01377170142 bekommen und dann leider vom festnetz aus zurückgerufen weil ich dachte es wären verwandte, die 600km entfernt wohnen.
ich finde das eine frechheit an weihnachten die leute so zu vera.....en.
den leuten die das machen gehört ihr ganzes geld weggenommen, das sind einfach widerliche betrüger. 
weiss jemand wieviel mich der anruf vom festnetz aus ungefähr kosten wird?
ich hoffe es ist nicht zuviel da ich studiere und eh nicht so viel geld habe.
ok, beim nächsten mal werden wir alle schlauer sein.
bye


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Kosten wird das nur die armen Leute was, die Prepaid-Karten-Handies haben. Die können schon mal die Bleistifte spitzen und bittere Klagen gegen alle Beteiligten aufsetzen (und überlegen, an welche Medien sie das weiter geben...). Die anderen werden aller Voraussicht nach von einem Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot der Bundesnetzagentur profitieren. Betroffene sollen trotzdem weiterhin ihre meldungen machen (siehe Signatur) und *DRINGEND DEN ANRUF IN ABWESENHEIT DOKUMENTIEREN durch Foto vom diasplay oder scan*.

Ansonsten kann man sich nur an die Firma halten, die als Nutzer der Nummer genannt wurde: 
Kontakt:
busdev(at)ina-germany.de
sales(at)ina-germany.de
Dort nachfragen, wer der Endmieter war. 
Die Anfrage dorthin bitte in Kopie an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de und info(at)arcor.net senden. Danke.

Wenn Du von dort Informationen  hast, melde Dich wieder. Würde mich interessieren, in welchem Land man dieses Mal landet.


----------



## comicbenne (30 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Bei mir waren es bisher auch zwei Anrufe.
Der erste am 23.12.2006 um 13:43 Uhr von der Nummer +491377170151 und der zweite am 28.12.2006 um 11:26 Uhr von der Nummer +491377170146.

Da ich mich schon länger vorher mit dem Thema beschäftigt hatte, habe ich nicht zurückgerufen.

Inzwischen habe ich bei der Bundesnetzagentur Beschwerde eingelegt und Arcor, als Betreiber des Nummernbereichs, mit Frist zum 15.01.2007 aufgefordert den Inhaber der Nummern zu nennen.

Bin mal gespannt, was daraus wird.

Gruß
comicbenne


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Hallo, 
habe grade mal die nummer gegoogelt und bin hier bei euch gelandet. 
also, mich hat angerufen: 
01377170146 am 28.12.2006 13.33 uhr
01377170141 am 23.12.2006 um 15.54


wollte auch zuerst zurückrufen, mein mann dachte aber sofort an eine dialer nummer. was wäre eigentlich passiert, wenn ich den anfruf angenommen hätte? 
wenn ich das kapiere, an wen ich mich wenden muss, mache ich auch meldung.

LG
Christiane


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Bitte v.a. den Anruf auf die Endziffer -46 dokumentieren (Handy unter den scanner oder Foto vom Display) und dann bitte Beschwerdemail (1x schreiben reicht, dann an alle drei schicken) an info(at)arcor.net, rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de , busdev(at)ina-germany.de ("Bitte geben Sie mir den Letztverantwortlichen bekannt und ergreifen Sie alle Massnahmen, um gegen diese betrügerischen Anbieter vorgehen zu könnnen") (Dein Name und Anschrift, Zeitpunkt des Anrufs, anrufende Nummer - Name und Anschrift braucht die Bundesnetzagentur und evtl. die dort nachfragende Staatsanwaltschaft)
Dann Strafanzeige/Strafantrag (dafür brauchst Du dann das Foto, v.a. das vom 28.12. interessiert mich)

Guten Rutsch!
aka

(Nähere Erläuterungen in den Links in meiner Signatur unten)
zu Deinen Fragen: Man kann diesen Anruf nicht "annehmen" im eigentlichen Sinne. Unter 0137 gibt es keinen Gesprächspartner... Es ist keine "Dialer"-Nummer, sondern man zahlt pro Anruf. Automatisch passiert in diesen Fällen nichts.
Wenn Du *zurück rufst*, entstehen Kosten bis zu knapp 2 Euro. Aber auch nur dann, wenn sich die Bundesnetzagentur *nicht* entschliesst, ein Rechnungslegungsverbot zu verhängen (sie tut das manchmal, manchmal nicht - die Entscheidung liegt bei deren Juristen und von aussen kann ich nicht beurteilen, nach welchen Kriterien das entschieden wird. Rechnungslegungsverbot bedeutet = Keiner darf das dem Anrufer in Rechnung stellen. Wer Prepaid hat, kann nur auf die Großzügigkeit seines Anbieters hoffen. Erfahrungswert: Prepaidopfer sind ihr Geld los, es landet in der Kasse der Kartenanbieter, vermutlich)


----------



## gation (31 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

...und man muss ergänzen: würden von Seiten der Provider alle Anrufe ausgefiltert, bei denen die Kennung 0137 übertragen wird, dann *gäbe es das ganze Problem seit vier Jahren nicht*.
Der 0137-Betrug wird offenbar wissentlich nicht verhindert. Es kommt dann immer das hilflose Argument, dass es doch "legale" 0137-Anwendung gibt - das ist aber Unsinn, denn *es gibt keinen legalen Einsatz für die Übertragung einer 0137-Anruferkennung*.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

hi....habe gleich 2 anrufe bekommen..einmal am 23.12 und einmal am 28.12. das erste mal mit 41 und das zweite mal mit 46 am ende...hatte mich schon gewundert welcher idiot nur einmal klingeln lässt bei mir mit so ner eigenartigen nummer..zum glück is mein motto "wer was will wird nochmal anrufen" und habe net zurückgerufen...aber is schon ne schweinerei das ganze..habe übrigens o2 netz..

wink snoopy


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

habe auch an weihnachten zwei anrufe bekommen und den letzten leider zurückgerufen.
Mich würde mal interessieren, woher die die ganzen Handynummern haben?
Meine sind in keine Telefonbuch hinterlegt!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Ich habe auch zwei Anrufe gekriegt:

1:    0137-717 0141 am 23.12. um 22:56

2:    0137-717 0146 am 28.12. um 20:22

Tina


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, woher die die ganzen Handynummern haben?


Man benützt finnische Wünschelrutengänger, die über große numerierte Steinplatten laufen. Aus dem Weg, den die gehen, wird die anzurufende Nummer gebildet. Manchmal kommen auch Wahrsager zum Einsatz. 
Im Ernst: 





> 3. Wie kommen die ausgerechnet auf meine Handynummer?
> Tun sie gar nicht. In der Regel werden gleich ganze Rufnummernblöcke durchtelefoniert, also zum Beispiel alle Nummern von 0172-1111111 bis 0172-9999999. So erklärt sich auch die oft gestellte Frage von Betroffenen, "wie die an meine Nummer kommen": Es ist reiner Zufall.


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45173
Falls Du hier nicht klicken möchtest, kannst Du auch den Staatsanwalt Deines Vertrauens fragen.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Bin auch zweimal angerufen worden. 01377170146
Das letzte mal 28.12. um 16.08 Uhr. Habe im Tran zurückgerufen, da war aber besetzt. Weiß also noch nicht ob ich was zahlen muss..


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

_Zitat ohne Quellenangabe gelöscht, modaction 

nachzulesen unter 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=179324#post179324_


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

hallo, habe auch grad mal die nummer gegoogelt... wurde auch zweimal angerufen und habe zum glück nicht zurückgerufen

am 23.12.2006 um 21:10uhr von 01377170141
und
am 28.12.2006 um 18:39uhr von 01377170146

das motto: "wer was will ruft nochmal an" kann ich nur empfehlen...

lieben gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Was mich jetzt interessiert, wie hoch werden wohl die Aufwendungen für solche Aktionen sein,
 was kosten die Anrufe, was kostet die Anmietung dieser Nummern,  wie hoch könnte der 
personelle und technische Aufwand sein?

Ist das alles für ein Kleingeld zu haben oder muss der Betreiber eine höhere Summe investieren?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Du wendest dich am besten an Arcor und INA mit den Fragen: Die sollten am
ehesten und besten darüber Auskunft geben können, wenn auch ihre
Auskunftsfreudigkeit sehr eingeschränkt ist...


----------



## mkaleu (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Meine am 23.12. per Fax gestellte Strafanzeige läuft bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Detmold unter [] (Eingang 29.12.2006!)

Mike

*[Virenscanner: Aktenzeichen entfernt]*


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

*Bitte Aktenzeichen nicht hier posten, sondern per PN an mich oder per Mail (siehe Signatur)*
*Danke!*
@mkaleu: Az wurde weiter geleitet. Danke.

Falls Einstellung (eher unwahrscheinlich): hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45145


----------



## mkaleu (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Hallo, 

es heißt ja immer, dass über die 01377XXX Nummern keine Einwahl und somit  keine normalen Telefongespräche möglich sind.  Kann mir jemand erklären, wie dann die Nummer in mein Display kommt? Offensichtlch hat bisher niemand geklärt wie das abläuft. 

Kommen die Anrufe aus dem Inland?
Wie kann die Absenderkennung manipuliert werden? 
Kostet den Anrufer der PING-Anruf etwas?
Wenn nein, belegt er doch in Massen Leitungen. Dagegen müßte die Betreiber doch was haben!?

Ich denke, wir sollten mal die technische Seite klären und schauen ob man die, die das in ihren Netzen zulassen nicht packen kann. 

Mike


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



mkaleu schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir sollten mal die technische Seite klären und schauen ob man die, die das in ihren Netzen zulassen nicht packen kann.


da gibt es nichts zu klären
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=177649#post177649
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=179536#post179536


----------



## cicojaka (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



mkaleu schrieb:


> ...dass über die 01377XXX Nummern keine Einwahl und somit keine normalen Telefongespräche möglich sind.


 Es gibt keine legale Einsatzmöglichkeit für die Anruferkennung 0137xxxyyyy. Diese ist IMMER illegal. Daraus folgt, dass man ALLE Anrufe mit der Anruferkennung 0137xxxyyyy ausfiltern könnte, *ohne dass damit irgendjemandem ein Schaden entstehen könnte*. Dann gäbe es das Thema Pingbetrug nicht mehr. 


> Kann mir jemand erklären, wie dann die Nummer in mein Display kommt? Offensichtlch hat bisher niemand geklärt wie das abläuft.


 Soweit ich weiss, ist das noch nicht endgültig geklärt. Die Anruferkennung ist höchstwahrscheinlich gefälscht, was bei der Bewertung dieser Pings als Betrug eine wesentliche Rolle spielt. Es spielt dann nämlich keine Rolle mehr, mit welcher Motivation der Empfänger eines solchen Anrufes zurück ruft. Er könnte dann nämlich niemals den Anrufer erreichen, sondern wäre *immer* Opfer einer Täuschungshandlung. Seine "Vermögensverfügung" ggü. dem Netzbetreiber ("Ich rufe diese Nummer zurück und demonstriere damit die Absicht, gegen Zahlung des Betrages X mit dem Anrufer verbunden zu werden") wäre *immer* Folge eines von den Initiatoren durch eine Täuschungshandlung erweckten Irrtums (Irrtum, den Anrufer durch den Rückruf [zu normalen Kosten] erreichen zu können). Es wäre somit *immer* von Betrug auszugehen. Sage ich, als Laienjurist.


> Kommen die Anrufe aus dem Inland?


Das herauszufinden ist Aufgabe der Staatsanwaltschaft. Möge die Macht mit ihnen sein.


> Wie kann die Absenderkennung manipuliert werden?


 Das nennt sich, glaube ich, "CLIP-spoofing". 
http://www.intern.de/news/5795.html 


> Kostet den Anrufer der PING-Anruf etwas?


Geringfügig.



> Wenn nein, belegt er doch in Massen Leitungen. Dagegen müßte die Betreiber doch was haben!?


Die Betreiber sollten in einem Rechtsstaat immer was dagegen haben, wenn Betrüger ihre Infrastruktur nutzen. Sie sollten auch immer etwas dagegen tun, wenn es technisch möglich ist. Offenbar haben sie aber alle genug davon... :stumm: 


> Ich denke, wir sollten mal die technische Seite klären und schauen ob man die, die das in ihren Netzen zulassen nicht packen kann.


[sarkasmus]Dafür gibt es doch bei uns Gesetze und die Bundesnetzagentur.[/sarkasmus]


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



cicojaka schrieb:


> Das nennt sich, glaube ich, "CLIP-spoofing".
> http://www.intern.de/news/5795.html


 [sarkasmus]Kleingeister wie Du und ich mögen das "spoofing" nennen. Andere sehen darin "innovative Möglichkeiten" (siehe Links von Captain Picard)[/sarkasmus]
http://www.telefaq.de/sicherheit.html


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2007)

*Besser spät als nie: Lockanruf von 01377170154 am 26. Dezember 2006, 20.20 Uhr*

Eine Nummer, die hier noch nicht genannt wurde, soweit ich gesehen habe:

Habe am 26. Dezember 2006, 20.20 Uhr einen "Anruf in Abwesenheit" auf meinem Handy (D1/t-mobile) erhalten. 

Dabei wurde die Service-Rufnummer +491377170154 übertragen.

Beschwerden an Arcor als Inhaber des betreffenden Rufnummernblocks sowie die BNetzA sind raus. 

Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft folgt demnächst, falls sich jemand anschließen will, bitte Nachricht an [...] ...

_[Mailadresse entfernt. Kommunikation im Forum bitte per PN. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Besser spät als nie: Lockanruf von 01377170154 am 26. Dezember 2006, 20.20 Uhr*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft folgt demnächst, falls sich jemand anschließen will...


...anschließen gilt nicht, dass muss jeder selbst machen, da alle Einzelfälle für sich betrachtet und erst am Ende auf einen großen Haufen geordnet werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Wie kann ich über die Netzagentur erfahren, ob ein nachträgliches Inkassoverbot erlassen wurde?


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie kann ich über die Netzagentur erfahren, ob ein nachträgliches Inkassoverbot erlassen wurde?


Immer wieder in diese Liste > HIER < rein gucken!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Hallo Allerseits,

nachdem ich am 28.12. der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt ne mail geschrieben habe, erhiehlt ich heute eine Antwort, die ich auszugsweise wiedergeben will: 
[Zitat] 
<
Datum   04.01.2007     

Ihr Strafanzeigen gegen Unbekannt wegen (versuchten)gewerbs-/bandenmäßigen Betrugs
Email vom 28.12.2006


Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,

der Provider hat seinen Sitz nicht in Hessen (Potsdam).
Für Sie als potentiell Geschädigten ist die für Ihren Wohnsitz zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft die zutreffende Ermittlungsbehörde, die vermutlich ohnehin Rückfragen haben wird, weshalb ich von einer Abgabe abgesehen habe. Deshalb bitte ich die Strafanzeige dort zu erstatten.

Ein Sammelverfahren ist jedenfalls hier nicht anhängig.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Im Auftrag
gez. YYYYYYY
Leitender Oberstaatsanwalt >[Zitatende]

Was mich nur wundert, ist die Antwort, dass der Provider, also "Arcor" mit Geschäftssitz in Eschborn, seinen Sitz nicht in Hessen haben soll...
Aber vielleicht ist es schon bei der St.A.Frankfurt bekannt, dass der "0137..-Mieter" seinen Sitz in Hamburg hat

LG ein Geschädigter


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Das ist typisch für Frankfurt - Hauptsache wech damit und Rückfragen werden dann andere schon stellen! In Sachen Computerdelikte/neue Medien hatte man in Hessen noch nie so recht was mit am Hut, weshalb man dort als Abzocker ganz gut aufgehoben ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> In Sachen Computerdelikte/neue Medien hatte man in Hessen
> noch nie so recht was mit am Hut, weshalb man dort als Abzocker ganz gut aufgehoben ist.


Fulda gehört doch auch zu Hessen


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Über die Haltung der Frankfurter hatte ich neulich mal ein Gespräch mit einem guten alten Bekannten aus Meschede 
Dazu nur so viel: :stumm: und daher :stumm:, das sieht auch die Rechtsabteilung der :stumm: so

Summa summarum: Dann erstatte halt noch eine Strafanzeige beim zuständigen StA und erzähl denen, dass ja laut Medienberichten (Heise) u.a. in OSNABRÜCK ermittelt wird.



> der Provider hat seinen Sitz nicht in Hessen (Potsdam).


Potsdam? Weiß der Herr Oberstaatsanwalt mehr als ich? Ich glaube eher, dass ich mich Rüdiger anschliesse, das sieht nach St.-Florians-Prinzip aus... Wer ermittelt, hat nur Arbeit - also weg damit. Würde mich interessieren, wie viele Betroffene aus Frankfurt in der Beschwerde-Datenbank der BNetzA stehen. Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> nachdem ich am 28.12. der Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt ne mail geschrieben habe, erhiehlt ich heute eine Antwort, die ich auszugsweise wiedergeben will:


Kannst Du Dich bitte hier anmelden? Hätte noch ein paar Fragen bzgl. YYYY und Gz


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

ich erhielt folgendes auf meine Mail an die Staatsanwaltschaft Karlsruhe:

....aus Gründen des Datenschutzes werden Sie gebeten, Ihre Anzeige  in Schriftform und unter Angabe Ihrer Adresse zu erstatten. Das Gleiche gilt für sonstige Mitteilungen. Andernfalls wird Ihre Anzeige als anonyme Anzeige behandelt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

xxxx 
Staatsanwältin

Muss ehrlich sagen, das ist mir dann doch zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich erhielt folgendes auf meine Mail an die Staatsanwaltschaft Karlsruhe:
> 
> ....aus Gründen des Datenschutzes werden Sie gebeten, Ihre Anzeige  in Schriftform und unter Angabe Ihrer Adresse zu erstatten. Das Gleiche gilt für sonstige Mitteilungen. Andernfalls wird Ihre Anzeige als anonyme Anzeige behandelt.
> 
> ...


Dann maile denen das, und schreibe dazu, dass die sich bitte an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden sollen, da dort eine Liste von Beschwerden vorhanden ist. Erwähne dringend, dass bereits mehrere Ermittlungsverfahren bundesweit anhängiug sind. 

Bitte tu wenigstens das. 
Es wäre schade drum...


Gruß
aka


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dann maile denen das, und schreibe dazu, dass die sich bitte an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden sollen, da dort eine Liste von Beschwerden vorhanden ist. Erwähne dringend, dass bereits mehrere Ermittlungsverfahren bundesweit anhängiug sind.
> 
> Bitte tu wenigstens das.
> Es wäre schade drum...
> ...



ich habe nochmal eine Mail geschrieben.


----------



## oliveer (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Moin, 

mich hat "seriös" Arcor auch erwischt... 

Nummer : *0137-7170143* - Zeitpunkt : *25.12 / 17.53 Uhr* - Netz : *ePlus* 

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Oliveer, tu, was ich Dir schon beim letzten Mal geraten habe.

Das ging leider alles etwas unter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=178189#post178189
(Euracall/Questnet)
Was war das für eine 0137?
Bitte leite das weiter (stA!)

was arcor angeht: Meldungen wie gehabt, bitte inkl. Strafanzeige mit Doku (Displayfoto). Auch wenn das schon wieder alles recht kompliziert aussieht


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Es ist wichtig Strafanzeige zu stellen. 

Bei Dialern hat es auch einige Zeit gebraucht, aber folgende Rechtsauffassung scheint sich durchzusetzen:


Der Jurist schrieb:


> *Zur Strafbarkeit eines Lockrufs - der Versuch einer Bewertung
> *
> 
> Die tatbeständliche Voraussetzung für Betrug  sind Täuschung, Irrtum und Vermögensverfügung.
> ...


----------



## BenTigger (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> *Es ist wichtig Strafanzeige zu stellen. *
> 
> Bei Dialern hat es auch einige Zeit gebraucht, aber folgende Rechtsauffassung scheint sich durchzusetzen...



Weil es die Masse macht, die unsere Juristen überzeugt, das es "böswillig" gemacht wird. Auch bei den Dialern wurde erst gehandelt, als die Ausmaße der Geschädigten (geschädigt schreibe ich, weil der Wille zur und das Wissen der Nutzung des Dialers bei dem User nicht vorhanden war) überhand nahm.

Vielleicht setzt sich dann auch endlich der Wille zur Unterdrückung der der weitergabe von 0137 Rufkennung bei den Telkos durch. Und wenn der Wille es nicht tut, dann hoffentlich die Anordnung der Behörde. :sun:


----------



## dvill (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Nette Bilanz eines friedlichen Festes: Aktuelle Maßnahmen der BNetzA.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

*Jetzt fehlt noch eine Kleinigkeit: Die strafrechtliche Aufarbeitung! Auch wenn die Betroffenen nicht zahlen müssen, sollen sie bitte Strafanzeige stellen. Diese Strafanzeigen sind mit dem Hinweis zu versehen, dass bereits Ermittlungsverfahren laufen.
*Oder ist im deutschen Rechtssystem Betrug straffrei, wenn er (u.a. dank des Engagements der Betroffenen) keinen Gewinn abwirft? Das wäre mir neu.
Die schnelle Reaktion der BNetzA hat sicherlich auch damit zu tun, dass viele Betroffene schnell die nötigen Beschwerdeschritte unternommen haben. Wer immer dazu beigetragen hat, darf sich das mit auf die Fahnen schreiben.


----------



## hjok (5 Januar 2007)

*Antworten von der BNetzA und von Arcor*

Hier mal Antworten von der BNetzA und von Arcor

Grüße, hjok

________________________________________________________________________

Antwort von der BNetzA am 03.01.07:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem Zeichen »MEDE EB-101465/07« geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an.
Bitte haben Sie Verständnis, dass eine weitergehende Beantwortung Ihres Schreibens wegen der gegebenenfalls erforderlichen Ermittlungsarbeit unter Umständen noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.
Für Rückfragen oder für weitere Fragen im Zusammenhang mit Rufnummernmissbrauch stehen Ihnen unsere Mitarbeiter unter den unten genannten Rufnummern* gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihre Bundesnetzagentur

Tel.: (02 91)99 55-2 06 oder 0 18 05 34 25 37
E-Mail: <mailto:[email protected] <mailto:[email protected]> >

* Entgelt entsprechend der Preisliste Ihres Teilnehmernetzbetreibers

Wichtig:
Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Betroffene sind selbst verantwortlich, ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche, ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes, zu verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass von der Bundesnetzagentur eingeleitete Maßnahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Lösung zivilrechtlicher Einzelfälle führen.

Allgemeine Hinweise:
Im Rahmen der Beschwerdebearbeitung zum Rufnummernmissbrauch erhält die Bundesnetzagentur eine Vielzahl von Anfragen. Die an die Bundesnetzagentur gerichteten Schreiben werden in jedem Fall erfasst und können gegebenenfalls Hinweise auf eine Missbrauchssituation geben. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht diesen Hinweisen nach, indem der Sachverhalt ermittelt und nachvollzogen wird. Bei einer gesicherten Beweislage ergreift die Bundesnetzagentur wegen des Rufnummernmissbrauchs Maßnahmen, wie z. B. die Abschaltung der Rufnummer, Rücknahme der Dialerregistrierung u. a.. Die von der Bundesnetzagentur ergriffenen Maßnahmen finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.bundesnetzagentur.de <www.bundesnetzagentur.de> . unter "Dialer-Spam-Rufnummernmissbrauch", "Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch". Dort finden Sie auch weitere Informationen und Formblätter.

________________________________________________________________________

Antwort von Arcor am 05.01.07:

Sehr geehrter Herr x,

vielen Dank für Ihre Email, in dem Sie uns die Nutzung Ihres
Telefonanschlusses für so genannte Lockanrufe anzeigen.

Soweit bei den von Ihnen geschilderten Lockanrufen eine Quellkennung
(0137-Rufnummer) vorgetäuscht wurde, die im Arcor-Netz geschaltet ist, sind
wir unter anderem durch Ihre Email auf den Missbrauch unseres Telefonnetzes
aufmerksam geworden. Dafür danken wir Ihnen. Wir haben die betroffene
Rufnummer abgeschaltet und gehen in Abstimmung mit den Ermittlungsbehörden und der Bundesnetzagentur gegen den mutmaßlichen Verursacher vor.

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die zuständige Behörde von Ihrer Möglichkeit
Gebrauch machen wird, ein Rechnungsstellungs- und Inkassobüroverbot für die irrtümlich vorgenommenen Anrufe bei der 0137-Rufnummer zu erlassen. Dann kann den betroffenen Endnutzern kein Schaden entstehen.
Unabhängig davon sollten Sie aus Sicherheitsgründen auf einen Rückruf
verzichten, wenn Ihnen die im Display Ihres Endgerätes angezeigte
Anrufer-Nummer unbekannt ist.

Wir bedauern sehr, dass Ihnen in Zusammenhang mit dem Missbrauch unseres
Dienstleistungsangebots die von Ihnen geschilderten Unannehmlichkeiten
entstanden sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Arcor AG & Co. KG

[ edit ] 
Leiter Sicherheitsbehörden/Missbrauch
Sicherheitsbehörden/Missbrauch

Tel: 069-2169-0
Web: www.arcor.de
Adresse: Alfred-Herrhausen-Alle 1, 65760 Eschborn
Sitz: Eschborn,
Eintragung im Handelsregister:
Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main, HRA Nr. 28013
Zentrale: Alfred-Herrhausen-Allee 1, 65760 Eschborn


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



> Soweit bei den von Ihnen geschilderten Lockanrufen eine Quellkennung (0137-Rufnummer) vorgetäuscht wurde, die im Arcor-Netz geschaltet ist, sind wir unter anderem durch Ihre Email auf den Missbrauch unseres Telefonnetzes aufmerksam geworden. Dafür danken wir Ihnen.


 Arcor wusste unter anderem durch meine e-Mail seit dem 23.12. davon, dass mit ihren Nummern Betrug begangen wurde. Wenn Arcor nicht kurzfristig in der Lage ist, einen solchen immer möglichen Betrug zu beenden, sollten sie dieses Geschäft bitte schnellstens sein lassen. Der Gewinn für das Unternehmen gleicht IMHO bei weitem nicht den Imageverlust aus, der durch das verzögerte Reagieren auf die Meldungen entstanden ist.

Am 28.12.06 (Am 7. Tag der Pingwelle!!!) wird der Pressesprecher von arcor in heise zitiert 





> Th* R*, Pressesprecher von Arcor, hat inzwischen gegenüber heise online bestätigt, dass die Rufnummer baldmöglichst abgeschaltet *werden*.


 Geht's noch? Da war 5 Tage bekannt, was da abgeht und dann heisst es, die Nummern *werden* abgeschaltet? Kann doch nicht deren Ernst sein, oder?


> Wir haben die betroffene Rufnummer abgeschaltet


 Wann?  Warum nicht früher?


> und gehen in Abstimmung mit den Ermittlungsbehörden und der Bundesnetzagentur gegen den mutmaßlichen Verursacher vor.


 Das ist ja wohl das Mindeste... Aber offenbar muss man das in diesem Business extra erwähnen.

Im Heise-Artikel steht folgende Aussage der BNetzA: 





> Man habe Arcor gegen Mittag des heutigen Tages [28.12.] unterrichtet und aufgefordert, die oben genannten Rufnummern bis morgen abzuschalten. Arcor habe dies zugesichert.


 Was soll daran eigentlich einen ganzen Tag dauern? Das verstehe ich einfach nicht.


> Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die zuständige Behörde von Ihrer Möglichkeit Gebrauch machen wird, ein Rechnungsstellungs- und Inkassobüroverbot für die irrtümlich vorgenommenen Anrufe bei der 0137-Rufnummer zu erlassen. Dann kann den betroffenen Endnutzern kein Schaden entstehen.


 Schaden oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Es handelte sich um einen Betrugsversuch, der durch den Pinganruf bereits abgeschlossen war, ungeachtet dessen, ob die BNetzA die Betroffenen, die "irrtümlich" "zurückgerufen" haben *in einem zivilrechtlichen Rahmen* von der Zahlungsverpflichtung befreit. 


> Unabhängig davon sollten Sie aus Sicherheitsgründen auf einen Rückruf verzichten, wenn Ihnen die im Display Ihres Endgerätes angezeigte
> Anrufer-Nummer unbekannt ist.


 Sollten die Provider doch bitte mal 0137-CLIPs ausfiltern und nicht so tun, als wäre es alleinige Aufgabe der Kunden, Betrug zu verhindern.

Ich möchte es diesem Forum nicht antun, hier öffentlich niederzuschreiben, was für mich aus dem Verhalten arcors folgert in Bezug auf deren 
Bewertung als Provider.


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

@ Aka, jetzt beruhige dich bitte wieder. Innert so kurzer Zeit wurde bislang noch nie reagiert.

Was erwartest du? Der Betrug war eigens darauf ausgelegt, die beteiligten Unternehmen und Behörden im Weihnachtsurlaub zu überraschen. Sicher, man konnte ahnen das sowas kommt, aber deshalb eine Taskforce in Rufbereitschaft halten? Wer soll das organisieren, wen triffts?

Diese Mal dürfte ziemlich deftig in die Hosen gegangen sein, dank dir, diesem und anderen Foren und dann vor allem den beteiligten Entscheidungsträgern. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn künftig das Problem nicht allmählich den Anreiz für die unseriösen Geschäftsleute verlieren würde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Reducal schrieb:


> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn künftig das Problem nicht allmählich den Anreiz für die unseriösen Geschäftsleute verlieren würde.


Auch hier sage ich *Das ist ja wohl das Mindeste*. Aber wenn _nur das_ die Folge wäre, wäre meine Bilanz jahrelangen Hamsterradlaufens  verheerend. Meine Wunschvorstellung geht über das (von mir durchaus positiv registrierte) rasche Handeln auf Verwaltungsebene hinaus. Mehr muss ich _Dir _dazu  ja nicht sagen. Aber Du hast Recht: ich schrieb oben mit etwas viel Herzblut. Das steht mir aber auch hin und wieder zu...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Akas Ausbruch kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Es ist einfach nicht mehr 
nachzuvollziehen, wie es möglich ist, dass dieselbe  Betrugsmasche jetzt schon
 seit vier Jahren exerziert wird, ohne das bisher auf Dauer wirksame  Maßnahmen
 getroffen wurden. Alles was bisher geschehen ist, ist Flickschusterei.
Weiter will ich nichts  dazu schreiben, sonst müßte  noch ein Mod eingreifen


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Hallo, 

auch ich habe schon am 2.Oktober 2006 um 10.29h einen Anruf bekommen.
0137 7378043

Dann am 23.Dezember 2006 um 12.23h
0137 7170141

und am 28.Dezember 2006 um 10.07h
0137 7170146

Mein Netz O2

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## lorenz (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

bin am 26.12.2006 auf diese Nummer (0137-7170144) leider reingefallen! Ist vermutlich vom Acor betreiber!


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Wenn Du das Ding dokumentiert hast (Foto vom Display oder Handy gescannt), schick es an die Bundesnetzagentur rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de  (Frage auch nach dem Letztverantwortlichen). Die mail kannst Du in Kopie auch an info(at)arcor.net und sales(at)ina-germany.de schicken, damit die auch noch ein wenig zu tun haben (im Gegensatz zur BNetzA kostet das ja keine Steuergelder) zusammen mit Deinem Namen & Anschrift. Dann stell doch bitte auch Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft.
Das kannst Du zur Not per mail machen, wenn Deine zuständige StA so was hat 
Das erfährst Du hier
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php

Zahlen musst Du dafür nicht. Kaum kämpft man drei, vier Jahre, dann erledigt das unsere Bundesnetzagentur fix wie nix...


> 28.12.06 und 03.01.07 	1377170143, 1377170144, 1377170153, 1377170154 	Spam Telefon 	Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 29.12.2006 *Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung* für 1377170143 ab 25.12.06, *für 1377170144*, 1377170153, 1377170154 *ab 26.12.06*


zu Deutsch: Die ganze Aktion war für Dich eine von Arcor, Ina Service GmbH und Firma X gesponsorte Weihnachtsbeschäftigungstherapie. Den Schaden hatten neben dem Steuerzahler und den Angehörigen der Aktivisten hier und anderswo wahrscheinlich die Initiatoren (es sei denn, Arcor erlässt denen die Kosten und sieht das Ganze als Werbeaktion zur Demonstration ihres zielstrebigen und raschen Verbraucherschutzes)

Falls doch jemand Geld dafür will, melde das der Bundesnetzagentur. Wenn Du Prepaid hast, frage dort nach.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Hallo.

Ich weis gerade nicht ob jemand schon eine ähnliche Antwort gepostet hat, da inzwischen 155 Seiten zu durchsuchen etwas zu mühsam wäre....

Meine Anfrage an Arcor hat zu folgendem Ergebnis geführt:



> Ihr Schreiben vom 28.12.2006
> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail zum Rufnummernmissbrauch unter 0137- XXX.
> Gern haben wir Ihr Anliegen geprüft und können Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir als Netzbetreiber gegen den Betreiber der fraglichen Rufnummernblöcke bereits ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet haben.
> ...


----------



## mkaleu (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich weis gerade nicht ob jemand schon eine ähnliche Antwort gepostet hat, da inzwischen 155 Seiten zu durchsuchen etwas zu mühsam wäre....
> 
> Meine Anfrage an Arcor hat zu folgendem Ergebnis geführt:



Hallo, laß mir mal zur Weitergabe an den hiesigen Staatsanwalt das Aktenzeichen direkt zukommen.

Mike


----------



## technofreak (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



mkaleu schrieb:


> Hallo, laß mir mal zur Weitergabe an den hiesigen Staatsanwalt das Aktenzeichen direkt zukommen.


das geht nur per PN ( es wird sofort gelöscht, da es sich um persönliche Daten 
handelt siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php)
 er müßte sich dazu anmelden


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

...außerdem sind Aktenzeichen unerheblich. Die StA Osnabrück kann die Fälle anhand des Sachverhalt auch so zuordnen, wenn sie (wie hier gemeldet) ein gesammeltes Verfahren angestoßen hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



			
				arcor schrieb:
			
		

> dass wir als Netzbetreiber gegen den Betreiber der fraglichen Rufnummernblöcke bereits ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet haben.


 Bei der Kripo Osnabrück? Echt? Arcor hat das eingeleitet? Hab ich was verpasst? Hat man rein zufällig Osnabrück ausgewählt und sich dort auch gleich zum Staatsanwalt gemacht? Und warum eine Anzeige gegen den "Betreiber der Nummernblocks"? Das sind sie doch selbst  



> Wie berichtet, hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück die Ermittlungen wegen gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Betrugs aufgenommen.


 Das deckt sich mit meinem Informationsstand.
Bin ich etwa zu kleinlich? Nein. Bin nur immer noch sauer wegen der vielen Tausend unnötigen pings, von denen ja ein Teil wohl zu Rückrufen mit Prepaidkarten geführt haben, die ja letztlich... :stumm:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



			
				Arcor Schr.v.05.01.07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben die betroffenen Rufnummern abgeschaltet und gehen in Abstimmung mit den Ermittlungsbehörden und der Bundesnetzagentur gegen den mutmaßlichen Verursacher vor.



Na also!



			
				Arcor Schr.v.05.01.07 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die zuständige Behörde von Ihrer Möglichkeit Gebrauch machen wird, ein Rechnungsstellungs- und Inkasso*büro*verbot für die irrtümlich vorgenommenen Anrufe bei den 0137-Rufnummern zu erlassen. Dann kann den betroffenen Endnutzern kein Schaden entstehen.



Ist ja bereits geschehen!


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Na also!


was heißt hier "Na also"?  mit Ruhm  bekleckert  hat sich Arcor bestimmt nicht.
Reagiert haben sie erst  nach dem Heisebericht  am 28.12 also 6 Tage nach Beginn der Pingwelle 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/83016&words=Arcor
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2007/01/08/0137-anrufe-betrueger-sehen-keinen-cent/


> Dass die Pressestelle von Arcor sich offenbar zu fein war, frühzeitige Presseanfragen zu den Lockanrufen zu beantworten, könnte man ja noch verzeihen. Da reagieren manche Unternehmen eben professionell, andere nicht. Aber wie da verschlafen erstmal überhaupt nichts passierte, das war wirklich alles andere als ein Ruhmesblatt für die Eschborner.


----------



## QuantumZ (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



technofreak schrieb:


> das geht nur per PN ( es wird sofort gelöscht, da es sich um persönliche Daten
> handelt siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php)
> er müßte sich dazu anmelden



Ich hab sie nun erst einmal angefordert, ob ich sie überhaupt bekomme steht in den Sternen. Zur Not kann man sie mit Sicherheit auch bei der örtlichen Diensstelle erfragen und bekommen, ggf. muss der Anwalt dieses tun.

Nun kann keiner mehr sagen Arcor kümmert sich nicht! Ich gehe eher davon aus, wie man in den Wald hinein ruft so kommts zurück!

Mfg QZ


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



QuantumZ schrieb:


> Nun kann keiner mehr sagen Arcor kümmert sich nicht! Ich gehe eher davon aus, wie man in den Wald hinein ruft so kommts zurück!


Kommt wohl eher darauf an, *wer* da in den Wald hinein ruft


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Hallo,

ich habe die ganze Prozedur (0137-7170143 am 25.12) mitgemacht und Anzeige bei der Sta München I gestellt. Von denen habe ich leider noch nichts gehört, aber inzwischen habe ich meine o2 Rechnung bekommen, auf der mir für den Anruf 1,2759 € + 16% MwSt berechnet werden. 

Kann ich mich dagegen wehren? Kann ich mich ggü o2 auf das Inkassoverbot berufen?
Befürchte, dass ich das Geld wegen Einzugsermächtigung nie wieder sehe. 

Grüße aus München,
L


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann ich mich ggü o2 auf das Inkassoverbot berufen?


Das solltest du sogar, denn niemand bringt dir freiwillig das Geld zurück - du musst der Forderung mit der Begründung vom Verbot der Rechnungslegung schon selbst widersprechen und dich schadlos halten.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anzeige bei der Sta München I gestellt..... aber inzwischen habe ich meine o2 Rechnung bekommen, auf der mir für den Anruf 1,2759 € + 16% MwSt berechnet werden.


Dann erkundige dich nach dem Geschäftszeichen und sende umgehend eine Kopie der Rechnung nach. Nur die Behauptung allein, dass ein Schaden eingetreten sein soll, ist für die Ermittlungen der StA nicht ausreichend - die Rechnung wäre der Beweis, den es braucht, da sich dann das Versuchsstadium des Betruges in die vollendete Tat qualifiziert.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sta München I.... von denen habe ich leider noch nichts gehört


...das ist normal, wozu auch sollte man sich mit dir noch unterhalten? Wichtiger ist es, die Ermittlungen aufzunehmen und demnach bekommst du (wenn alles gut läuft) allenfalls eine zuerst eine Mitteilung über das Geschäftszeichen und danach eine Abgabenachricht nach Osnabrück und erst viiiiiel später von dort dann eine Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Reducal schrieb:


> und danach eine Abgabenachricht nach Osnabrück und erst viiiiiel später von dort dann eine Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens.


Und wenn die Wünsche vieler hier im Forum in Erfüllung gehen, auch wieder in ARD und ZDF


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

...ja, ja, die Medien als vierte Gewalt im Staate. Ich bevorzuge das Frühstücksfernsehen, denn da bin ich nahezu nie daheim.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Guggst du hier:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...inweise/Lockanrufe_an_den_Feiertagen_37t.html

siehst du das:


			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen erhielt die Bundesnetzagentur sehr viele Beschwerden über Lockanrufe, bei denen nach dem einmaligen Klingeln im Display des Angerufenen eine (0)137er-Rufnummer hinterlassen wurde, um den Rückruf zu dieser Rufnummer zu provozieren. Die Bundesnetzagentur reagierte umgehend und ordnete mit Bescheid vom 28.12.2006 gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber die Abschaltung von 13 betroffenen (0)137er-Rufnummern an. Mit Bescheid vom 02.01.07 wurde die Abschaltung von weiteren drei Rufnummern angeordnet. Des Weiteren wurde bezüglich aller betroffenen Rufnummern ein rückwirkendes Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot erlassen. Einzelheiten finden Sie in der Maßnahmenliste der Bundesnetzagentur unter
> - Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch im Bereich Dialer, Spam und Sprachtelefonie.



und hier gehts weiter:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...efonie/Liste_eingeleiteter_Ma_nahmen_1cl.html


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



> Nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen erhielt die Bundesnetzagentur sehr viele Beschwerden über Lockanrufe


Würde mich schon interessieren, wieviele die Informationen dafür aus diesem Forum erhielten
Die  Threads wurden außerordentlich oft gelesen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45195


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Würde mich schon interessieren, wieviele die Informationen dafür aus diesem Forum erhielten
> Die  Threads wurden außerordentlich oft gelesen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45195



"Ich" konnte mich in diesem Forum informieren,darauf schrieb ich die Bundesnetzagentur an.
Heute war eine "positive" Antwort der Bundesnetzagentur in meinem e-mail Fach.
Danke für eure Infos.

Gruss,
W


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Guggst du hier:
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...inweise/Lockanrufe_an_den_Feiertagen_37t.html
> siehst du das:
> und hier gehts weiter:
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...efonie/Liste_eingeleiteter_Ma_nahmen_1cl.html


Und warum hat man trotz exakt gleicher rechtlicher Vorgaben dieses tolle Verhalten bei den ungefähr 53 Pingwellen zuvor nicht gezeigt? Die BNetzA hat viel zu spät verstanden, dass man dieses Problem nur in den Griff kriegt, wenn man mehr tut, als die schon missbrauchten Nummern zu sperren. Die Zeche für den Lernprozess zahlten die Betroffenen der Jahre 2003-2006! Ich sehe nirgends Anlass für einen Ansatz von Lobeshymnen. Die BNetzA loben, das kann man gerne dem Chef überlassen.


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Und warum hat man trotz exakt gleicher rechtlicher Vorgaben dieses tolle Verhalten bei den ungefähr 53 Pingwellen zuvor nicht gezeigt?


Ich habe nun schon einige interessante Gespräche mit der für diese Probleme zuständigen Außenstelle der BNetzA in Meschede geführt. Das ist hier genau so, wie früher mit der Dialerei - da setzt mit den Beschwerden erst ein Lernprozeß der Gegenmaßnahmen ein, für die man zuvor keinen Anlass hatte. Das Ganze wird zukünftig immer schneller zu bewältigen sein, da auch bei der BNetzA Rechtssicherheit einkehrt, die in den Anfängen der Pingerei nicht beansprucht worden ist. Hinzu kommt (und dabei weiche ich von meiner bis vor Ostern geprägten Meinung ab), dass sich sehr rasch einzelne, engagierte Strafverfolger der Sache annehmen, nachdem es entsprechend feste, rechtliche Würdigungen zur strafbaren Handlung dieses unseriösen Geschäfts gibt.
Da es mEn von den letzten großen Pinwellen keinen Cent für die Initiatoren geben dürfte, bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Risiko der erfolgreichen Strafverfolgung gegenüber der Gier nach Umsatz und Gewinn richtig von ihnen bewertet wird. Derartige Rückschlüsse sollte man ihnen schon zutrauen wobei zu hoffen bleibt, dass sich die nichtige Rentabilität bei den verschiedenen Kasten rumspricht. Zu hoffen bleibt auch, dass die BNetzA am Ball bleibt und der Politik deftiges Futter für gesetzliche Regelungen anbietet.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Der Lernprozess  ist sicherlich erfreulich. Weniger erfreulich ist, dass 
Arbeitszeit und damit letztendlich Steuergelder  durch den Einsatz 
hochqualifizierter Mitarbeiter verschiedener Behörden verplempert werden, ich sage
 ausdrücklich verplempert werden,  was durch eine  simple technische Maßnahme 
 (Rufnummerunterdrückung) bereits vor vier Jahren von Anfang hätte  
unterbunden werden können.   Die Antwort/Erklärung  dazu steht  bis heute  aus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Guggst du hier:
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...inweise/Lockanrufe_an_den_Feiertagen_37t.html
> 
> siehst du das:
> ...


bei der Bundesnetzagentur geht im Normalfall gar nichts weiter! Selbst eindeutige Nachrichten an die BNetzA bzgl. auffälliger Parallelen (ich erinnere nur an den "Magdeburger 0137-Kreisel") werden nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht an die ermittelnde Staatsanwaltschaft weiter gegeben. Im Gegenteil! Betroffene erhalten nach vielen Wochen die Information, der Letztverantwortliche sei unbekannt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass hier ein Zusammenhang hergestellt werden kann zwischen Nummer X und Nummer Y  oder gar die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein mit bundesdurchschnittlichem Hintergrund und Motivation ausgestatteter Ermittler oder Staatsanwalt aufgrund dieser Informationen die Notwendigkeit sieht, gezielt in Erfahrung zu bringen, was Sache ist (beispielsweise durch Anfrage bei der BNetzA)  - die dürfte im Promillebereich liegen.
Wenn es in diesem Fall anders ist, ist das wohl eher nicht das "Verdienst" von arcor oder der BNetzA - sondern ein glücklicher Zufall, der mit O anfängt


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Frohe Kunde,

ich habe mein Geld von O2 sofort als Gutschrift wiedererhalten!

Grüße,
L


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Wie wäre es, wenn Du 20% ans Forum spenden würdest? Also so ca. 29,8 cents? :holy:
Gratulation!
P.S.: Die kursierenden Berichte über das Rechnungslegungsverbot (Tenor: "Glück gehabt, keiner muss zahlen") sehe ich mit 1 3/4 weinenden Augen. Dass nicht mal die Bundesnetzagentur selbst auf laufende Ermittlungsverfahren hinweist, ist dabei sicherlich das Unbegreiflichste...


> Durch die Abschaltung der Nummern dürfen die Betreiber der Rufnummern nun die oft horrenden Gebühren nicht mehr eintreiben oder Rechnungen stellen. In den vergangenen Jahren gab es bereits mehrere "Wellen" von Lockanrufen, die durch Nummernsperrungen unterbunden wurden.


http://www.winfuture.de/news,29369.html
Durch Nummernsperrungen unterbunden? :wall: Und genau deshalb ist es ja auch an Weihnachten nicht passiert :wall:


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn Du 20% ans Forum spenden würdest? Also so ca. 29,8 cents? :holy:
> Gratulation!  ......


Heiko nimmt sicher auch mehr. :holy:


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Lockanruf zu Weihnachten am 24.12.2006 um 20:36 Uhr 

Rufnummer: +491377170142


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Lockanruf zu Weihnachten am 24.12.2006 um 19:59 Uhr 

Rufnummer: +491377170142

Dauer: 00:02


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lockanruf zu Weihnachten...


Falls noch nicht geschehen: Meldung an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de, damit die Akte dicker wird  Bitte mit Namen & Anschrift, 0137-Nr und Zeitpunkt.

Vielen Dank

Kosten wird das nichts, es sei denn, Du hast prepaid, dann musst Du mal fragen, ob sich da was machen lässt.

Falls Du, auch Dank dieses Forums, Geld gespart haben solltest, erinnere ich höflich an:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn Du 20% ans Forum spenden würdest? Also so ca. 29,8 cents?
> :holy:


und


Der Jurist schrieb:


> Heiko nimmt sicher auch mehr.


Schönen Abend!


----------



## srm71 (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Die für mich zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft Potsdam hat die Anzeige mit AZ [...] nach Mainz abgegeben. Kann aber auch die 0137-Anzeige vom Sommer sein, geht aus dem januarschreiben nicht hervor.

_[Bitte keine AZ öffentlich posten. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



> _[Bitte keine AZ öffentlich posten. (bh)]_



Warum denn nicht?

_AZ zählen zu persönlichen Daten modinfo  _


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



> bekannte Aktenzeichen (auch Einstellungen) an info(at)computerbetrug.de schicken! Betreff: Aka Az


bisher erhalten: 0
:wall:


----------



## mkaleu (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Hallo, 

Betrugsanzeige Staatsanwaltschaft Detmold wird nun in Osnabrück unter [...] gegen Herrn [...] fortgeführt. Habe in meiner Rechnung trotz Inkassoverbot für die Rufnummer 01377170141 1,983 Euro + Steuer für den Anruf am 23.12. 13:54 bezahlen müssen.

Gruß Mike

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Namen raus. Aktenzeichen raus. Danke.
ist alles bereits bekannt!


> Habe in meiner Rechnung trotz Inkassoverbot für die Rufnummer 01377170141 1,983 Euro + Steuer für den Anruf am 23.12. 13:54 bezahlen müssen.


 Rufe bitte morgen die Bundesnetzagentur an, du hast noch ne PN dazu


----------



## mkaleu (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Namen raus. Aktenzeichen raus. Danke.
> ist alles bereits bekannt!



Na klar, dachte "direkt antworten" erscheint nicht öffentlich sondern ist eine direkte Antwort an den Verfasser einer Nachricht. War wohl nicht so.

Mike


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Wer dafür bezahlen muss, soll dem Rechnungssteller bitteschön in aller Höflichkeit und Deutlichkeit klar machen, dass die Rechnungsstellung illegal ist. Neben der selbstverständlichen Rückzahlung wäre evtl. an eine Aufwandsentschädigung zu denken. Ausserdem bitte die Bundesnetzagentur fragen, wie es überhaupt dazu kommen konnte. Meines Wissens ist so ein probiern-wirs-mal-Rechnungssteller nicht einmal von Konsequenzen bedroht. Falls die BNetzA das bestätigt, wäre auch eine Anfrage an den zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten eine Möglichkeit:
www.abgeordnetenwatch.de
Gibt es doch wohl nicht... *kopfschüttel*
P.S.: Ich bin Kunde von M-Net und dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass man direkt von der BNetzA erfährt, welche Nummern nicht berechnet werden dürfen. Auf die Frage, was passiert, wenn doch eine Rechnung gestellt wird, reagierte man dort verwirrt: "Wie soll das passieren können? Die Meldungen der BNetzA sind doch unmissverständlich". [email protected]

Bei welchem Anbieter bist Du denn, der nicht einmal klarste Beschlüsse der BNetzA umzusetzen in der Lage ist? Ach was, magenta?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Folgende eMail habe ich vorhin erhalten:

<ZITAT>Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0137 717 0141, die im Netz der Firma Arcor AG & Co. KG, Alfred-Herrhausen-Allee 1, 65760 Eschborn geschaltet war, seit dem 28.12.06 abgeschaltet ist. Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom 23.12.06 ab, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Entgelte zu inkassieren. Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, wenn auf Ihrer nächsten Telefonrechnung Verbindungen zur o.a. Rufnummer erscheinen sollten, die ab dem 23.12.06 entstanden sind. Wem die Firma Arcor AG die Rufnummer zur Nutzung überlassen hatte, ist uns leider nicht bekannt. Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.</ZITAT>

Vielleicht hilft es jemandem!


----------



## mkaleu (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bei welchem Anbieter bist Du denn, der nicht einmal klarste Beschlüsse der BNetzA umzusetzen in der Lage ist? Ach was, magenta?



Ich bin bei T-Mobile. 

Hab auch schon einen Hinweis von der Bundesnetzagentur in Meschede bekommen wo man mir mitteilt, dass ab (?!) 23.12. ein Inkassoverbot gilt. Kläre nun, ob "ab" bedeuten kann, dass erst ab 23.12 24:00 Uhr (also 24.12. 0:00 Uhr) ein Verbot gilt, was den 23. selbst auslässt. Aber es ist ja nicht so schlimm, denn so ist es ja ein vollendeter Betrug.

Mike


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



mkaleu schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja nicht so schlimm, denn so ist es ja ein vollendeter Betrug.


Was für eine sportliche Einstellung. Die freut....
...aka-aka
(Hätte ich damals gleich am 22.12. richtig reagiert, als ich noch daran zweifelte, dass eine ARCOR-Nummer für pings missbraucht wird, dann wäre es ab dem 22.12. gewesen. Mist aber auch...)


----------



## srm71 (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Und ich dachte ich bin Erster ))

Ihre Nachricht vom: 24.12.2006

Unser Zeichen: EB101793
Missbrauch von Rufnummern
Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0137 717 0142, die im Netz der Firma Arcor AG & Co. KG, Alfred-Herrhausen-Allee 1, 65760 Eschborn geschaltet war, seit dem 28.12.06 abgeschaltet ist.

Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom 24.12.06 ab, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Entgelte zu inkassieren.

Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, wenn auf Ihrer nächsten Telefonrechnung Verbindungen zur o.a. Rufnummer erscheinen sollten, die ab dem 24.12.06 entstanden sind.

Wem die Firma Arcor AG die Rufnummer zur Nutzung überlassen hatte, ist uns leider nicht bekannt.

Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
...

mailto: [email protected]

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de
fon 0291/9955-206
fax 01805/734870-9008

Bundesnetzagentur
Außenstelle  MeschedePostfach 11 51 
59851 Meschede

Wichtig:
Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Betroffene sind selbst verantwortlich, ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche, ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes, zu verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass von der Bundesnetzagentur eingeleitete Maß*nahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Lösung zivilrechtlicher Einzelfälle führen.

Allgemeine Hinweise:

Im Rahmen der Beschwerdebearbeitung zum Rufnummernmissbrauch erhält die Bundesnetzagentur eine Vielzahl von Anfragen. Die an die Bundesnetzagentur gerichteten Schreiben werden in jedem Fall erfasst und können gegebenenfalls Hinweise auf eine Missbrauchssituation geben. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht diesen Hinweisen nach, indem der Sachverhalt ermittelt und nachvollzogen wird. Bei einer gesicherten Beweislage ergreift die Bundesnetzagentur wegen des Rufnummernmissbrauchs Maßnahmen, wie z. B. die Abschaltung der Rufnummer, Rücknahme der Dialerregistrierung u. a.. Die von der Bundesnetzagen*tur ergriffenen Maßnahmen finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.bundesnetzagentur.de. unter „Dialer-Spam-Rufnummernmissbrauch“, „Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch“. Dort finden Sie auch weitere Informationen und Formblätter.

Na wenigstens mußten die sich zwischen den Feiertagen auch selbstverwalten...

...und Arcor will mir alle Kosten ersetzen, die ich mit nutzlosen und verlogenen ("wie mieten keine Votingnummern an...") Hotlines hatte... ))


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Die erste Nummer war die Endnummer 40 - dazu schrieb ich am 23.12.06 eine mail an Arcor mit einem screenshot vom 22.12.06 / 21:02
ab diesem Zeitpunkt dürfte es eigentlich keine Rechnungsstellung geben, da der Massenbetrug ab diesem Zeitpunkt dokumentiert ist. Alles andere wäre skandalös. Frag mal den Herrn G* (der hat doch die 206-Durchwahl?), *ab wann* die BNetzA Kenntnis vom Missbrauch der Nummern hatte. Wenn es wirklich "Lücken" im Rechnungslegungsverbot gibt, fände ich das echt übel.


----------



## johinos (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Es fing am 22. mit der -140 an, und dann wurde täglich wechselnd hochgezählt bis zur -149. Auf der berühmt-berüchtigten Abstimmungsseite konnte man ja mitlesen, dass die 140er Nummern für und die passsenden 150er Nummern gegen die Mehrwertsteuererhöhung waren. 

Sicher kann das Inkassoverbot nicht pauschal für alle vom ersten Tag an gelten - erst für den Tag, für den die erste Beschwerde einging. Für die -141 also der 23., die -142 der 24. usw. 

@mkaleu: Wenn "ab dem 23." nicht mehr kassiert werden darf, dann auch für den 23. nicht. Wäre ja noch schöner, ich sage, Fernseher aus ab 22.00 Uhr, und die Kurzen kucken um kurz vor elf noch... :roll:


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



johinos schrieb:


> Auf der berühmt-berüchtigten Abstimmungsseite konnte man ja mitlesen, dass die 140er Nummern für und die passsenden 150er Nummern gegen die Mehrwertsteuererhöhung waren.


Die Seite  existiert  immer noch, die versprochene Auswertung hat bis heute nicht stattgefunden...


----------



## srm71 (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



technofreak schrieb:


> Die Seite  existiert  immer noch, die versprochene Auswertung hat bis heute nicht stattgefunden...



S K A N D A L Ö S !!!

Aber solange die guten von der Bundesnetzagentur eine 0180-5-Faxnummer haben, wundere ich mich gar nicht mehr! Teurer geht´s nicht, oder? Un die werden zu 100% von meinen Steuern entlohnt? Lohn wofür???

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat keine Befugnisse, Internetseiten zu verbieten - und bei dieser Seite gibt es auch keinen Grund. Da hst Du etwas missverstanden... Die Seite ist *harmlos und bedeutungslos*. Man muss jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass sie von *allen* als *bedeutungslos* angesehen wird. Sonst droht eine Erbsenzählerei, die wohl kein StA und später auch kein Richter klasse finden wird...
Nicht weiter diskutieren drüber. Diue Seite kannste *vergessen*, gehört irgendeinem Typen in Syrien oder Libanon oder so. Der hat wohl 50 Dollar dafür gekriegt, dieses Alibi hinzurotzen.


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



srm71 schrieb:


> S K A N D A L Ö S !!!


Warum?  die Seite  liegt außerhalb des Zuständigkeitsbereiches  der BNetzA ( registriert  im Libanon)
Es war nur als Schmankerl gedacht, um die Unsinnigkeit der Alibiseite zu dokumentieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Ach Mannö: weil die gleichen Dumpfbacken, die gerade gesperrt wurden, einen neuen 1.000er-Block von der Bundesnetzagentur bekommen haben. Und wenn das so läuft, bezahle ich keine Steuern mehr, denn wo steht im Gesetz geschrieben, daß ich die Mafia subvenstionieren muß???!!!

www.krank-durch-toner.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> weil die gleichen Dumpfbacken, die gerade gesperrt wurden, einen neuen 1.000er-Block von der Bundesnetzagentur bekommen haben


Belege? MABEZ-Nummern werden in 10000er-Blocks vergeben - wenn Du Dich bitte anmelden könntest, um mir mitzuteilen, wovon Du redest? Ich kann Dir nicht folgen. Ich würde das gerne mit der BNetzA diskutieren, brauche dann aber mehr Fakten.


----------



## mkaleu (31 Januar 2007)

*Das wollen wir doch jetzt mal aufrollen!*

Lustig nicht wahr, statt ganz schnell die 1,35 zurückzubuchen, legen die sich jetzt mit mir an. Jetzt wollen die den ganzen Betrag für sich behalten. Na ja, da sind die bei mir schon an der richtigen Adresse. So etwas liebe ich ...............

Mike


Hallo Frau Cxxxxxx Rüxxxx,

Haben Sie meine Mail denn überhaupt gelesen? 

Dem Netzbetreiber (Arcor) wurde untersagt für Verbindungen über die Rufnummer 01377170141, vom 23.12. ab, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Entgelte zu inkassieren. Wenn Arcor ein Inkassoverbot hat, kann also, wenn überhaupt, nur der Teil der Kosten entstanden sein, der auf T-Mobil Seite angefallen ist. Keinesfalls jedoch der ganze Betrag, denn weder Arcor, noch der Betrüger erhalten ja ihren Anteil. An wen also wollen Sie denn die Differenz weiterleiten, die Ihnen nicht zusteht?  

Ihre Abrechnung ist und bleibt unzulässig. Wenn Ihnen durch den Anruf, die Buchung, die Korrespondenz und die Rückbuchung Kosten entstehen oder entstanden sind, so steht es Ihnen frei sich dem Verfahren anzuschließen. Ich würde das begrüßen denn so wäre das eine deutliche Warnung an künftige Abzocker. Sie werden verstehen, dass wir, als Geschädigte, natürlich nicht denen etwas schenken, die seit Jahren kräftig mit den Betrügern mitverdienen und nicht gewillt sind die technischen Möglichkeiten einzusetzen, die sie bei Otto Normalverbraucher in Sekundenschnelle anwenden. 

Damit kommen Sie nicht durch!


*****************************************************************


> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> Von: [email protected] 
> [mailto:[email protected]] 
> Gesendet: Mittwoch, 31. Januar 2007 14:34
> An: [email protected]
> Betreff: Re: Ihre Kontakt-ID_00xxxxxxxxxxxxxx Rechnung 033xxxxxxxxxxxxxxS
Sehr geehrter Herr Kxxxxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Der von uns in rechnunggestellte Betrag sind die Kosten für 
> die Verbindung. Da eine Verbindung zustande kam, sind diese 
> Kosten auch tatsächlich angefallen und werden auf der 
> Rechnung verrechnet.
> 
> Für Reklamationen, die die Rufnummer 01377170141 betreffen, 
> bitten wir Sie sich direkt an die Bundesnetzagentur bzw. den 
> Anbieter zu wenden.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Cxxxxxxxxx Rxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

So machen das seriöse Provider, die nicht nur wissen, wie man KUNDENNÄHE buchstabiert - sondern sie auch umsetzen.

Danke, m-net! Andere Provider verhalten sich halt leider anders. Man darf das ja offenbar auch ungestraft tun - *nur die Verbraucher können entsprechend maßregeln*


----------



## holger_s (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Fakt 1: 24.12.2006 gegen 09:45 Uhr Pinganruf 0137-7170142, dummerweise zurückgerufen

Fakt 2: Beschwerde bei Bundesnetzagentur und Anzeige bei der Kripo (Potsdam)

Fakt 3: Bei Eplus beschwert und nach mehreren Mails und Verweisen auf Bundesnetzagentur trotz Prepaidvertrag eine Gutschrift erhalten.

Fakt 4: Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück ermittelt, forderte Beweise an....

Mal sehen wie es weiter geht!
Haben auch andere Geschädigte aus diesem Forum Kontakt mit der Staatsanwaltschaft?


Gemeinsam sind wir stark!

Holger


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



holger_s schrieb:


> Haben auch andere Geschädigte aus diesem Forum Kontakt mit der Staatsanwaltschaft?


Na klar! Ist deine Anzeige nach Osnabrück gegangen oder hattest du doppelt angezeigt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Schön, dass hier offenbar das passiert, was die StA Augsburg bereits 2003 als Bedingung für erfolgreiche Ermittlungen genannt hat:


> "Den Nachweis, dass diese Anrufe Methode haben, kann man nur führen, wenn man wirklich viele Fälle hat und diese zusammenführt", erklärte der Sprecher der Augsburger Staatsanwaltschaft. Denn dann sei klar, "dass jemand diese Lockanrufe in großem Stil betreibt, um Geld abzuzocken." Genau diesen Nachweis aber konnte die Augsburger Staatsanwaltschaft offensichtlich führen.


http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw13/s10258.html


----------



## mkaleu (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> So machen das seriöse Provider, die nicht nur wissen, wie man KUNDENNÄHE buchstabiert - sondern sie auch umsetzen.
> 
> Danke, m-net! Andere Provider verhalten sich halt leider anders. Man darf das ja offenbar auch ungestraft tun - *nur die Verbraucher können entsprechend maßregeln*




So ist es!

Aber leider erst im zweiten Ansatz der ordentlich Verwaltungskosten verursacht hat. 2 Mails, ein Telefonat, eine Gutschrift und die Buchungen. Das System die mit Arbeit einzudecken macht Sinn, denn so bleibt beim Mitverdienen an den Abzockern weniger oder nichts übrig. 

Hier die Antwort auf mein Schreiben. Ich gebe die Hoffung nicht auf, das da manchmal auch intelligente Menschen sitzen und derartige Beschwerden ihrem Vorgesetzten weiterleiten. 

Sehr geehrter Herr Kxxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Natürlich habe ich Ihre E-Mail gelesen.

Der genaue Sachverhalt wurde jetzt telefonisch mit Herrn Gxxxx geklärt.

Die Erstattung der Rechnungsposition "Verbindungspreise zu Sonderrufnummern" in Höhe von 1,39 brutto haben wir umgehend veranlasst.

Der Betrag wird ihrem Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben und mit der nächsten Rechnung verrechnet.

Sie erhalten darüber eine Gutschriftsanzeige.

Haben Sie hierzu weitere Fragen oder können wir sonst noch etwas für Sie tun? Bitte zögern Sie nicht, sich mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen. Unsere Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter im XXXXX ServiceCenter sind jederzeit gern für Sie da.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Cxxxx Rxxxxx


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



mkaleu schrieb:


> Der genaue Sachverhalt wurde jetzt telefonisch mit Herrn Gxxxx geklärt.
> Die Erstattung der Rechnungsposition "Verbindungspreise zu Sonderrufnummern" in Höhe von 1,39 brutto haben wir umgehend veranlasst.


for the record: Gxxxx ist einer der Sachbearbeiter der BNetzA, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



> die Bundesnetzagentur, in deren Beirat ich Mitglied bin


Frage die Frau, warum die BnetzA nicht bei *jedem* Fall von 0137-ping nach TKG §67 Abs. 3 die Staatsanwaltschaft einschaltet. Immerhin war es ein Argument des Branchenverbandes BITKOM gegen eine stärkere Regulierung der 0137, dass diese nicht für Gaunereien taugen - und bestehende "Modelle" bereits durch den § 263 abgedeckt seien.
Wenn die BNetzA aber die Verstösse nicht an die StA meldet, wird dieses Argument zur Farce.

Bei der Sache mit der technischen Verhinderung geht es doch eher darum, dass *die übertragene 0137* ausgefiltert werden sollte. Das ist Voraussetzung, dass das neue TKG Sinn macht - und ist technisch möglich. Aus welchem Grund wird es dann nicht schon gemacht? Zumal, da für *Anrufe mit 0137 keine legale Anwendung besteht.*


> "Weder als Rufnummer des Anrufers noch als zusätzliche Rufnummer darf eine deutsche Rufnummer für Auskunftsdienste, Kurzwahldienste, Massenverkehrsdienste, Neuartige Dienste oder Premium-Dienste übermittelt werden."


Man experimentierte ja wohl schon in andere Richtungen... (0088213)


> Wie Sie selbst festgestellt haben, hat die Bundesnetzagentur, in deren Beirat ich Mitglied bin, ausgesprochen schnell reagiert.


Das hat sie. Schneller als bei vielen vorangegangenen Fällen


----------



## holger_s (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Reducal schrieb:


> Na klar! Ist deine Anzeige nach Osnabrück gegangen oder hattest du doppelt angezeigt?



Hatte nur über die Internetwache Brandenburg Anzeige erstattet und kürzlich meldete sich sie OSA Osnabrück, hat Potsdam wohl weitergeleitet.


----------



## srm71 (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



holger_s schrieb:


> Haben auch andere Geschädigte aus diesem Forum Kontakt mit der Staatsanwaltschaft?
> 
> Holger



Aber natürlich ))


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Belege? MABEZ-Nummern werden in 10000er-Blocks vergeben - wenn Du Dich bitte anmelden könntest, um mir mitzuteilen, wovon Du redest? Ich kann Dir nicht folgen. Ich würde das gerne mit der BNetzA diskutieren, brauche dann aber mehr Fakten.




10.000er Blöcke sogar? Belege habe ich keine aber es ist ja offensichtlich. INA ist ja nicht zum ersten Mal negativ in Erscheinung getreten...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45221


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> INA ist ja nicht zum ersten Mal negativ in Erscheinung getreten...
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45221


Schon. Aber obwohl arcor Kunden ggü. von Ermittlungen der StA (Osnabrück?) (auch) gegen INA gesprochen hat, ist nach meinem bescheidenen Wissensstand die Geschichte um die Handynummer der "INA-nahen" Firma aus Köln, die SMS-Werbung für eine INA-Nummer verschickt haben soll, nicht Inhalt irgendwelcher Ermittlungen im Zusammenhang mit den 0137. Was die BNetzA da tun kann, will und wird, weiß ich nicht. Frag sie doch


----------



## technofreak (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Thread geschlossen, hier geht es weiter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46201


----------



## dvill (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

http://www.handelsblatt.com/newstic...e-gegen-mutmassliche-telefonbetrueger;2528833


> Wegen betrügerischer Lockanrufe hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück drei Männer aus Österreich, Rüsselsheim und Fürth sowie eine Frau aus Dortmund angeklagt. Ihnen wird Betrug im besonders schweren Fall vorgeworfen.
> 
> Das Quartett soll zwischen dem 22. und 28. Dezember 2006 per Computer millionenfach deutsche Handynummern angewählt haben. Drückten Angerufene die Rückruftaste, wählten sie eine teuere 0137er-Nummer und erhielten nur die Ansage, dass der Anruf gezählt wurde, sagte Behördensprecher A. R. am Freitag und bestätigte einen Bericht der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung".


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten  2006 : Hier melden*

Am 23.12. ging damals eine Mitteilung an Arcor 





> seit dem 22.12.2006 gehen in Verbraucherschutzforen Hinweise auf den Missbrauch von Arcor-Servicenummern (0137) ein. Es werden offenbar sogenannte "ping-Anrufe" geschaltet, bei denen 1x geklingelt wird und die (gefälschte?) Anruferkennung 0137xxxyyyy übergeben wird. Ziel des Betrugsversuchs ist es, dass angerufene Personen zurück rufen.


Reagiert hat Arcor erst mit Verzögerung, weil man offenbar gar nicht wusste, was man tun soll. Das war einer der Gründee für die hohe Opferzahl!
Am 27.12. wurde der "Leiter Produktmarketing Servicerufnummern" von Arcor persönlich per Mail informiert, dann ging es plötzlich ganz schnell. Ich betone das deshalb, weil hier im Forum derzeit ja wieder von Pinganrufen unter Verwendung einer Arcor/Vodafone-Nummer berichtet wird...


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2011)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...rio-wegen-versuchten-betrugs-vor-gericht-5059


> Das Quartett soll zwischen dem 22. und 28. Dezember 2006 per Computer millionenfach deutsche Handynummern angewählt haben.





> Trio wegen versuchten Betrugs vor Gericht


Quartett-Trio=1

Einer fehlt.

Der hat weiterhin gute Bekannte, Freunde und Partner...
Zum Geschäftsmodell


----------

